# Camping and driving off-road in federal



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Trying to find some info on camping and driving my car to the campsite up around the Mack Lake area between Rose City and Mio. Year's ago my grandfather would get a camping permit and would drive to his site a couple hundred feet off road, I am curious if the same rules apply or if something has changed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sparks (Jun 27, 2006)

MuskyDan said:


> Trying to find some info on camping and driving my car to the campsite up around the Mack Lake area between Rose City and Mio. Year's ago my grandfather would get a camping permit and would drive to his site a couple hundred feet off road, I am curious if the same rules apply or if something has changed. Thanks in advance.


Is this Muskydan the lure maker?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't know about that specific spot, but as long as you meet the criteria listed, you should just have to print and post the registration card in the link. We camp on State land and just post the registration card. 

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_58648-31303--,00.html


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

MuskyDan said:


> Trying to find some info on camping and driving my car to the campsite up around the Mack Lake area between Rose City and Mio. Year's ago my grandfather would get a camping permit and would drive to his site a couple hundred feet off road, I am curious if the same rules apply or if something has changed. Thanks in advance.


I think that things are still the same as then but it appears permits vary depending on the site. After looking at the Fed site I guess permits are not required.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/hmnf/recreation/camping-cabins

You do not need a permit to camp on the National Forests or in designated campgrounds, although some campgrounds do require a reservation and/or camping fee; and if your campfire will be on National Forest System lands you will not need a wood permit to cut firewood.

Dispersed and Primitive tent camping within the Forests is allowed almost anywhere, unless otherwise posted closed and/or "No Camping".​


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

My favorite way to camp!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

state land more then a mile from a campground,, free camping must post permit. fedral land nop permit,,,though its a good idea so the leo's will know who the bear ate,,,,,lol


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

hunter62 said:


> I think that things are still the same as then but it appears permits vary depending on the site. After looking at the Fed site I guess permits are not required.
> 
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/hmnf/recreation/camping-cabins
> 
> ...


All National Forest roads / trails are closed unless posted as open. There are 2 ways to know if it is posted as open.

1 There is a 3 - 4 ft. high / 4-5 in. wide sign with the road's trail numbers on it.

2. If some Bozo has removed the trail sign, you can consult the NF map to see if the trail in question is open. The Feds have a set of maps that cover all the MI National Forests. Download the area you are interested in from their website or you can request to have them send you a map for free while on their website. If the trail is not on the map, it is not open. The fine is $180 for being on a closed trail. As I recall this system began around 2006.

Camping location and length of time are also closely regulated on NF lands, but I have to tell you I have seen deer camps that were allowed which did not follow the letter of the law. You better talk to a Fed about that. Best thing is to go to their website and read the rules.


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wolverine53 said:


> All National Forest roads / trails are closed unless posted as open. There are 2 ways to know if it is posted as open.
> 
> 1 There is a 3 - 4 ft. high / 4-5 in. wide sign with the road's trail numbers on it.
> 
> ...



FYI.....Federal rules could be changing. See my thread on SHARE Legislation if interested.


----------

